# Movie4k: Schadsoftware durch Movie2k-Nachfolger verbreitet



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Movie4k: Schadsoftware durch Movie2k-Nachfolger verbreitet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Movie4k: Schadsoftware durch Movie2k-Nachfolger verbreitet


----------



## Odin333 (7. Juni 2013)

Wow, da hat sich pcgames mal beeilt. Nur drei Tage zu spät:

http://www.chip.de/news/Movie4k-Virus-Neues-Stream-Portal-verteilt-Malware_62337699.html


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juni 2013)

Was soll man auch anderes von einem derart "seriösen" Anbieter erwarten?


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Noch mehr Nachrichten zu diesem Portal....

Ganz, ganz schwach, PCG....


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

Da lobe ich mir Kaspersky und bin froh, dass ich es immer nutze. Als ich nämlich mal Testweise auf diese Seite wollte, hat es gleich Alarm geschlagen und alles geblockt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. Juni 2013)

Hm, war eben mal Testweise gucken, nur auf der Startseite. Avira hat mal nicht angeschlagen, Firefox auch nichts vermeldet.

Prozess ist auch nichts zu finden, wohl runter?


----------



## Metko1 (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir Kaspersky und bin froh, dass ich es immer nutze. Als ich nämlich mal Testweise auf diese Seite wollte, hat es gleich Alarm geschlagen und alles geblockt.


 

me2  und jetz ist dieser "Virus" anscheinend weg da es nichts mehr blockiert oder meldet. (kann mich aber irren)


----------



## BiJay (7. Juni 2013)

Muss von einer Werbung kommen, war seit Start der Seite mehrmals dort und hatte nie eine Meldung zu der Malware oder das Ding gar auf meinem Rechner. Auf der alten Platform movie2k.to gab es solche Sachen aber auch schon, also eigentlich unnütze News. Wer sich auf solchen Seiten ungeschützt rumtreibt, sollte sich dem Risiko bewusst sein.


----------



## battschack (7. Juni 2013)

Bin auch auf der seite oben seit es da ist und keine spur vom virus oder sowas... Adblock+noscript an und gut ist. Das gleiche wurde damals schon 100x mit kino.to auch gesagt und ich hatte kein einziges mal ein problem.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Bitcoin Virus ist ja schon ein paar Wochen im Umlauf. Hängt sich wohl über diverse Werbedinger und eine Java-Sicherheitslücke ins System. Hat also nicht direkt was mit movie4k zu tun, aber dass gerade auf so einer Seite auch mal verseuchte Werbung laufen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## battschack (7. Juni 2013)

@Shadow_Man 

Habe auch Kaspersky und kein einziges meldung gehabt.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Ist aber schön, dass man sich jetzt wieder virenfrei Sachen anschauen kann, die nicht kostenlos sein sollten.....


----------



## Datamind (9. Juni 2013)

Ich empfehle Java Content im Browser zu deaktivieren, Sicherheitslöcher gibt es selbst in den neuen Versionen von Java noch. Laut Info scheint Java auch die Ursache zu sein warum iehighutil.exe auf dem Rechner ausgeführt wird. Ich habe Java schon seit längerer Zeit deaktiviert.

Warum gibt es zu dieser Problematik keine Infos? Wenn man die Community schon mit dem Thema Schädlinge verrückt macht, dann bitte mit etwas mehr Aufklärung/Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man
> 
> Habe auch Kaspersky und kein einziges meldung gehabt.


 
PURE oder KIS?


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Java Content im Browser zu deaktivieren, Sicherheitslöcher gibt es selbst in den neuen Versionen von Java noch. Laut Info scheint Java auch die Ursache zu sein warum iehighutil.exe auf dem Rechner ausgeführt wird. Ich habe Java schon seit längerer Zeit deaktiviert.
> 
> Warum gibt es zu dieser Problematik keine Infos? Wenn man die Community schon mit dem Thema Schädlinge verrückt macht, dann bitte mit etwas mehr Aufklärung/Hintergrundwissen.


 Alternativ könnte man sich auch einfach eine gute Schutzsoftware/Virenscanner besorgen. Mein Avast Pro mit Echtzeit-Broswerschutz würde sowas nie durchlassen, deshalb sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung mein Java zu deaktivieren. Zumal ja auch noch(?) einige seriöse Angebote (z.B. Online-Games) auf Java basieren.....


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man sich auch einfach eine gute Schutzsoftware/Virenscanner besorgen. Mein Avast Pro mit Echtzeit-Broswerschutz würde sowas nie durchlassen, deshalb sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung mein Java zu deaktivieren.


 
.. und dann war sie schwanger.



> Zumal ja auch noch(?) einige seriöse Angebote (z.B. Online-Games) auf Java basieren.....



Kann man mit dem richtigen Browser auf dessen Anfrage alternativ auch temporär aktivieren für die jeweilige Anwendung.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. und dann war sie schwanger.



LOL  

No risk no fun....


----------



## Sakuija (10. Juni 2013)

ich finds mal voll omg


----------



## battschack (11. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> PURE oder KIS?


 
Kis habe ich. Und irgendwie keine meldung bekommen.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Ist da z.B wieder anderer meinung und blockt gleich alles


----------



## Lordex (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man sich auch einfach eine gute Schutzsoftware/Virenscanner besorgen. Mein Avast Pro mit Echtzeit-Broswerschutz würde sowas nie durchlassen, deshalb sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung mein Java zu deaktivieren. Zumal ja auch noch(?) einige seriöse Angebote (z.B. Online-Games) auf Java basieren.....


 
Und ich nutze GARKEINEN Virenscanner und habe keinerlei Probleme. Da staunste wa? Was ich damit sagen will....selbst wenn du den noch so besten Schutz hast...man KANN einfach NIE zu 100% geschützt sein.


Wie ich das hasse wenn auf FB solche News wieder hochgeholt werden und ich auf ne 6 Monate alte News antworte.....


----------



## lolxd999 (28. Dezember 2013)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und ich nutze GARKEINEN Virenscanner und habe keinerlei Probleme. Da staunste wa? Was ich damit sagen will....selbst wenn du den noch so besten Schutz hast...man KANN einfach NIE zu 100% geschützt sein.
> 
> 
> Wie ich das hasse wenn auf FB solche News wieder hochgeholt werden und ich auf ne 6 Monate alte News antworte.....


 

Naja, man kann auch mit geschlossenen Augen über ne Hauptstraße rennen, und mit Glück passiert nix.

Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass mir nix passiert, ist aber umso größer, je besser ich vorher schaue ob kein Auto kommt.

Selbes Prinzip wie beim Virenscanner. Sicher kann man mal n Jahr Glück haben, da so ne verseuchte Werbung aber auch mal auf seriösen Seiten auftauchen kann, ist das ein Spiel mit dem Feuer.


----------



## Lordex (29. Dezember 2013)

Tja für sowat jibs ja Ad Block Plus....


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja für sowat jibs ja Ad Block Plus....


 
Selber schuld....gibt eben immer ein paar Unbelehrbare. Wenn was passiert, dann ist das Gejammer aber groß...


----------



## TheSinner (24. Januar 2014)

Oder man nutzt AdBlock, ohne plus. Denn AdBlock Plus, das ist die Variante die bestimmten Autoren von Popups die Möglichkeit zu geben diese trotz aktiviertem AdBlock Plus einzublenden. Das ist quasi ein Premiumfeature, damit die Popups derjenigen die Kohle haben auch trotzdem angezeigt werden. Findet man beispielsweise heraus, wenn man vor der Installation des AdBlock Plus die Kommentare dazu durchliest oder sich selbständig anderweitig informiert...


----------

